# Dynamic Measure Names



## Peter083 (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi, is it possible for the name of a measure to be dynamic based on a slicer or filter selection. For example I have a measure called Sales which calculates the Sales Amount and when I apply a slicer or filter based on month and year all works well.

What I am trying to do is find a way that if I select December (from the month slicer or filter) and 2017 (from the year slicer or filter) that the Measure's name in a Pivot Table dynamically adjusts to Sales December 2017.

I have seen this done in Power BI with a dynamic chart title (Chris Webbs blog) but I am looking for a way to change the measures name in a Power Pivot Pivot Table.

Any help that anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated.

P


----------



## ImkeF (Feb 24, 2017)

That's not possible. Measurename is basically a key.
Maybe it's possible to change the caption once it's in the pivot-table using VBA. Therefore I'd suggest you post a question in the main Excel-forum.


----------

